# ATO: Electronic PAYG and GST instalment notices



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...g/Electronic-PAYG-and-GST-instalment-notices/
[HEADING=2]Electronic PAYG and GST instalment notices[/HEADING]










*1 December 2020*

You can now get your quarterly pay as you go (PAYG) and goods and services tax (GST) instalment notices electronically.

Simply use our online services to lodge your activity statement. You can access your instalment amount online at any time that is convenient to you.

We'll also send you an electronic reminder of your due date. It will come via email or SMS 21 days before the due date, instead of by paper.

You can use our online services to view, vary and pay your instalment amount.

If you're already using our online services, your December quarterly instalment amount is now available online.

Log in to check your email address is correct to receive your next instalment amount reminder in February.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Next step:*

Online services
*Find out about:*

Instalment notices for GST and PAYG instalments
[end of article]

PAYG instalments:






Page not found | Australian Taxation Office







www.ato.gov.au





GST instalments:

https://www.ato.gov.au/business/gst...ying-and-activity-statements/gst-instalments/


----------

